# What a WHINER!



## Janilynne (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello!
Our 9 week old puppy is showing some anxiety. She was middle of the pack as far as temperment. Not shy, not excited. Right in the middle. So we thought we would get a mellow pup.
She is learning household rules quickly. We are the boss. She sits for food, water. Sits before exiting crate, door etc. She sits in her crate with door open and whines and tries to bolt. I say "wait" calmly until she stops whining and bolting, then she's allowed to comes out.She walks on leash very nicely. Mixed in with all this she whines! We go for a long walk, when we're almost done, she whines, when we get inside, she whines. That high pitched anxious whining.
I told my family not to pet her or comfort her when she does this, to let her work it out for herself. When she does calm down then we love on her. 
As this was not bad enough. Today on the walk I let a lady with stroller approach so they could meet. She had an older lab puppy with her, when we got close this dog lunged and attacked our pup!! Did no harm really, other than scare the bejeezus out of our pup. I did not scoop her up and comfort her, I just assured her she was ok, and we sat until they walked away. I did not want to encourage fear in her. 
I've read that 9 weeks is when they are fearful of everything and this will pass?? Am I doing the right thing in ignoring it? I feel like she is sooooo strung out, she cannot relax. The only time she is TRULY calm is in her crate. She does sleep all night without a peep. 
Any advice??


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

She is just a baby-- The whining, squeaking, and other sounds are common in GSDs BTW... Very vocal dogs.
I was laughing the other night while watching one of those K9 cop shows on TV- when the officer started to respond to calls the GSD in the back seat would start with the squeaking/whining! Big tough K9! So typical! Gotta love them--


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Whining is a trait alot of gsd's have. It's always on my list of requirements when I get a puppy...no whiners. They tend to run in litters, but there can be a rogue whiner in an otherwise quiet litter. I'm not sure if you have one of these or if it's another issue.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Janilynne said:


> Hello!
> Our 9 week old puppy is showing some anxiety. She was middle of the pack as far as temperment. Not shy, not excited. Right in the middle. So we thought we would get a mellow pup.


I don't know if there is such a thing as a "mellow" GSD puppy!  

It sounds like normal puppy stuff to me, and it sounds like you're handling things properly.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

My pup is only 1 week older than yours. 

The only time I have heard him whine was the 3rd night, he does not like being in the crate and let us know about it. From then on, we only use the crate whenever we are going out for dinner or when he's on time out- yes we put him on a time out whenever he bites like crazy. 

We interact with Odin ALL the time he's awake, play/talk/run around the yard/train, sometimes, we just cuddle but he also likes to chase the cat around . Try it and maybe the whining will stop because she's so tired both physically and mentally.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

My Meika whined all the time, actually it was more a shrill, especially in the car or walking some where. People would look out the window in shock. My Meika is high anxiety and is only comforted by her crate or a toy ball in the mouth. Now we walk to the park with the ball in her mouth and she is quiet.
If you find some results please let me know.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

mine whines for no reason just sits and whines when i got him the guys wife thought he was the whiner


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

The breeder where we got Miss Molly said if she gets scared or anxious, just hold her or even pick her up to reassure her.
Not to remove her from the situation but just to let her know that everything is ok. When she feels comfortable let her get back to it.

We do that and she is getting more and more at ease every day while on the other hand we have to comfort her less and less.

All dogs have different levels of anxiety and you want to help them adjust to their new world. You certainly don't want them to be that way as a adult.

Miss Molly is not a whiner but you can tell when she is scared or if our other dog makes her cry.

Whining to get out of a crate or to get something from you is totally different and shouldn't be reinforced.


----------



## Janilynne (Feb 18, 2011)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> I don't know if there is such a thing as a "mellow" GSD puppy!
> .


Well we did have a GSD years ago that was very "mello". She always was chill, no matter what. In puppy class she just sat there chill and looked at me as if to say "mommy why are those puppies spazzing out?" lol
She got first place in the class. Amazing dog!! So I know they are out there 

I read that they are happy go lucky pups until 9 weeks then they say "woah, this is a scary world!" and revert back to fearful. So hopefully this will pass!:wub:


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Kaiser whines a lot too. I think he is a pretty anxious dog but the right amount of mental and physical exercise helps him relax in the house and cuts down on the whining.

I adopted Kaiser a few months ago and he's a little over a year. His whining has gotten better since he first came because I know what the different whines mean: hungry, has to go potty, bored, wants the cat but can't have it.


----------



## Zan (Nov 12, 2010)

Neko was a big-time whiner at 9 weeks. We thought we got the mellow pup too. She was pretty fearful at that age, but has definitely grown out of it. I've tried to socialize her a lot, though she is still kind of suspicious about kids on scooters. She whines much less now, though I still call her "Squeaky" especially when she thinks we are going for a walk. Sounds to me like you are doing ok, and yes this will pass.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Layla is 11 months old and "talks" a lot. Has done this forever. To us, it sounds like whining, but she is just very very vocal and has a lot to express about a lot of different situations!


----------



## Janilynne (Feb 18, 2011)

UPDATE: 
Britta has ended her whining spree! haha
She is 10 weeks now and she is very sure of her surroundings and routine now! She met lots of new dogs and people after taking a ride downtown and she did not whine the whole time! Time took care of it1


----------

